
Seeking Senior Project Advice - inondle
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;m a senior CS student and I&#x27;m currently working on my senior project. Our group decided to go with my idea and I&#x27;m having trouble conceptualizing what we&#x27;re going to need to develop. I haven&#x27;t really had much experience building a project of this scope before. I was wondering if any professional developers would mind lending me some of their wisdom on how to prototype&#x2F;develop a semi-ambitious web-app?<p>Thanks,
Stressed CS student
======
raooll
hello,

Whats your idea ?

